# Game of Thrones thread index



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm sure everybody's getting ready for the new/final season of Game of Thrones by watching the entire series to date and then going back through the TiVoCommunity archives to read all the old threads. Right?

Right?

Or is it just me?

Oh, well. If you're as nuts as I am, here's an index of all the old threads. (Thanks to cherry ghost who found three that I couldn't!)

*Season 1*
Game of Thrones "Winter Is Coming" 4/17/11 *spoilers*
Game of Thrones "The Kingsroad" 4/24/11 *spoilers*
Game of Thrones "Lord Snow" 5/1/11 *Spoilers*
Game of Thrones - "Cripples, Bastards, and Broken Things" - 5/8/11
Game of Thrones: The Wolf and the Lion 5/15/11
Game of Thrones 05/22/2011 "A Golden Crown"
Game of Thrones - You Win or You Die - 5/22 on HBOGO or 5/29 on HBO
Game Of Thrones "The Pointy End" OAD 6/5/2011
Game of Thrones 6/12/11 "Baelor"
Game of Thrones "Fire & Blood" 6/19/11

*Season 2*
Game of Thrones - "The North Remembers" - OAD 4/1/12
Game of Thrones - "The Night Lands" - 4/8/2012 - S02E02
Game of Thrones - "What Is Dead May Never Die" - 4/15/12 - S02E03
Game of Thrones - "Garden of Bones" - s02e04 - 4/22/12
Game of Thrones - "The Ghost of Harrenhal" - s2e5 - 4/29/12
Game of Thrones - "The Old Gods and New" - S2E6 - 5/06/12 ***spoilers***
Game of Thrones - "A Man Without Honor" - 5/13/12
Game of Thrones - "The Prince of Winterfell" - S02E08 5/20/12
Game of Thrones - "Blackwater" - S02E09 5/27/12
Game of thrones -Valar Morghulis-s2e10 6/3/12

*Season 3*
Game of Thrones S03E01 - 03/31/13
Game of Thrones S3E2 04/07/2013 'Dark Wings, Dark Words'
Game of Thrones - 4/14/13 -"Walk of Punishment"
Game of Thrones S03E04 "And Now His Watch is Ended" 2013-Apr-21
Game of Thrones S3E5 04/28/2013 'Kissed By Fire'
Game of Thrones S3E6 05/05/2013 'The Climb'
Game of Thrones S3E7 05/12/2013 'The Bear and the Maiden Fair'
Game of Thrones S3E8 05/19/2013 'Second Sons'
GoT "The Rains of Castamere" 6/2/13
Game of Thrones S3E10 06/09/2013 'Mhysa'

*Season 4*
Game of Thrones "Two Swords" 4/06/14 S4E1
Game of Thrones "The Lion and the Rose" 4/13/14 S4E2
Game of Thrones "Breaker of Chains" 4/20/14 S4E3
Game of Thrones "Oathkeeper" 4/27/14 S4E4
Game of Thrones 5/4/2014 "First of His Name". (Spoilers, duh)
Game of Thrones 5/11/2014 "The Laws of Gods and Men" S04E06
Game of Thrones "Mockingbird" S4E7 5/18/14
Game of Thrones "The Mountain and the Viper" 6/01/14 S4E8
Game of Thrones "The Watchers on the Wall" 6/08/14 S4E9
Game of Thrones "The Children" 6/15/14 S4E10


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*Season 5*
Game of Thrones "The Wars to Come" S05E01 OAD: 4/12/15
Game of Thrones "The House of Black and White" S05E02 4/19/15
Game of Thrones S5E03 "High Sparrow" 04/26/2015
Game of Thrones S5E04 "Sons of the Harpy" 05/03/2015
Game of Thrones 5/10/15 "Kill the Boy"
Game of Thrones "Unbowed, Unbent, Unbroken" S05E06 OAD: 5/17/15
Game of Thrones 5.24.15 The Gift
Game Of Thrones 5-31-2015 Hardhome
Game Of Thrones 6-7-2015 The Dance of Dragons
Game of Thrones - S5E10 "Mother's Mercy" *Spoilers*

*Season 6*
Game of Thrones "The Red Woman" OAD 4/24/16
Game of Thrones S06E02 05/01/16: "Home"
Game of Thrones s06e03 - "Oathbreaker"
Game of Thrones S6E4 5/15/16 "Book of the Stranger"
Game of Thrones 5/22/16 "The Door"
Game of Thrones 5/29/16 Blood of My Blood S6E06
Game of Thrones 6/5/16 The Broken Man S6E07
Game of Thrones 6/12/16 No One S06E08
Game of Thrones - S06E09 "The Battle of Bastards" - 06/19/16
Game of Thrones S06E10 Season Finale The Winds of Winter

*Season 7*
Game Of Thrones S7E1 - Dragonstone - Spoilers allowed.
Game of Thrones - S07E02 - Stormborn
Game of Thrones - S07E03 - The Queen's Justice
Game of Thrones - S07E04 The Spoils of War 8/6/2017
Game of Thrones 8/13/17 "Eastwatch"
Game of Thrones 8/20/17 "Beyond the Wall"
Game of Thrones 8/27/17 "The Dragon and the Wolf"

*Season 8*
Game of Thrones S8E1 "Winterfell" 4/14/2019
Game of Thrones S8E2 "A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms" 4/21/2019
Game of Thrones 8x03 "The Long Night" 4/28/19
Game of Thrones 8x04 "The Last of the Starks" 5/5/19
Game of Thrones 8x05 "The Bells" 5/12/19
Game of Thrones S8E6 5/19/2019 "The Iron Throne" Series Finale


----------



## astrohip

Thanks, great idea, very useful!

So now the little bit of free time left when I'm not re-_watching _GoT can be spent re-_reading _GoT.

It'll be interesting to go back and read what we thought, episode by episode.


----------



## Howie

Dang. That's too much for me. I'm just going to forge ahead into the new season cold turkey, as far as my memory goes. I'd forget everything all over again by the time I got through all of that.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm still watching the last season. That's enough rehash for me. My son who's watched the series numerous times (he has every season on disc) will fill me in on anything I don't remember.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've been doing a rewatch of the entire series (just wrapped up 6 last night), and I'm surprised at A) how quickly I'm getting through it; I was originally hoping to finish before 8 started, but obviously that's not gonna be a problem!, and B) how well it all holds up and hangs together. This is an amazing show!


----------



## andyw715

I haven't watch the series yet, but plan on starting soon, thanks for the consolidated thread list!


----------



## gossamer88

I rewatched S7 1 thru 6 over the weekend. I didn't mean to, but it was hard to stop. What a great season it was.


----------



## SoBelle0

Just started S3. Thanks for this list! Was fun to read the S2 finale thread. Especially funny to see the comments about Book 6 back in 2013... here we are, and still no book. 

What a great show! So sad we”re nearing the end....


----------



## Philosofy

I'm making my way through (still on season 1), but I noticed something. Watching again, knowing things that will happen, does not ruin the experience at all. For instance, knowing Tyrion is innocent actually makes it interesting. And noticing things I didn't catch first time around: like Bronn's first appearance was selling his room at the inn to Tyrion before Kat abducted him. This series is damn good.


----------



## Family

This thread should be a sticky for the ages!


----------



## tivotvaddict

What a great idea, thank you for putting the effort into gathering these all together! I am just finishing S1 again and have been reading some of the reviews/recaps/discussions online (especially Sepinwall) so this will be a terrific addition. Thank you!


----------



## tlc

OMG, a complete re-watch is one thing. But is anyone reading _all_ of these threads, too?


----------



## Malcontent

HBO Confirms Elongated Runtimes for Final 'Game of Thrones' Episodes


----------



## PJO1966

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sure everybody's getting ready for the new/final season of Game of Thrones by watching the entire series to date and then going back through the TiVoCommunity archives to read all the old threads. Right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Or is it just me?


Not just you. I haven't been reading all the threads, but this will definitely help while I rewatch.


----------



## andyw715

Thx for this episode guide. I just finished watching the series for the first time and really enjoyed the conversations/analysis. Now on to House of the Dragon. I'm a book reader of both series, but never had HBO until 6 months ago.


----------

